# Maybe I'm crazy.. but I feel like I can't do it anymore..



## Brittanylynne1421 (Sep 11, 2011)

My husband and I have been married 3 years on the Tuesday. ya real special.. We have 2 children together, an almost 3 year old daughter and an almost 2 year old son. I am a stay at home Mom, and am actually going back to school in October. 

My husband's father has season tickets to the Chicago Bears. Which means EVERY year he is gone almost every Sunday, and if he isn't gone its "I can't deal with the kids, the game is on"..

Here is his schedule for the next 3 weeks.
Today: Bears Game
Next Saturday: Bachelor Party and staying in the city all sunday to watch the game with his buddies..
The sunday after that: Bears game.

He works 40 hour weeks, and comes home and wants nothing to do with myself or our kids. He wants to relax which i Understand.. but hes gone every weekend.. not just football season.. Hockey Season, Baseball Season, or even just going to the bar (hes goes with his buddies from work and tries to play it off like its work stuff.. but he works construction, and has nothing to talk about after work).. 

I'm so tired of having to allow him to do whatever he wants when he wants, and I got screamed at for buying $80 worth of clothes yesterday because I was wearing XXL shirts and size 12 pants.. the clothes I bought yesterday were size M shirt and size 4 jeans.. IMagine how large my clothes have been on me for well over a year.... Yet.. our anniverasry is Tuesday, and our budget allowed him 40$ for the game and 100$ for dinner on Tuesday... He blew through all of that at the bar Friday and took the rest to the game today.. 

I'm just so sick and tired of him having to leave.. I feel like he hates being near us. Its either work guys, or he uses the excuse his Dad is in town to go out or go to a game.. His dad is in town 3 weeks out of the month!!! 

I don't know what to do anymore. I don't have the money to file separation, I don't have the money to get out, and I don't have the patience to deal with my husband abandoning my children and I every chance he gets.. My kids are devestated when he leaves. My daughter screamed for 3 hours this morning at the door yelling she misses daddy and I want daddy and why'd he go? 

And he was on the phone with me and says "just tell her to shut Up"..

What do I do?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I would suggest you get a free initial consultation with a family law attorney. Your husband is in for a surprise when he finds out he has to support you and your children. The fact that you are a SAHM and are providing him a service; namely, housekeeping and childcare, might make him realize he is getting rather pricey services for nothing. 

Any man who would tell me to tell my crying child to "shut up" wouldn't be someone I'd want darkening my door - ever. Heck, I'd actually consider living in my parents' basement before I would let a man treat me like I'm less-than-nothing.

See an attorney - soon.


----------



## hoohagirl (Sep 12, 2011)

If your only reason for not leaving is financial than I agree with Prodigal and I would get a consultation with an attorney. If there is still hope in your heart than I would require marriage counseling. I'm so sorry you are going through this. I think your husband is taking you for granted and it will probably take some tough moves on your part to wake him up.


----------



## NewlyWedMomy (Sep 10, 2011)

You need to seriously look into your options hun! This not healthy nor right for you and your children! It will be amazingly hard but you have got to protect your children from the emotional abuse he is putting them through... and you! How dare he talk and treat you and the kids this way and blow everything you have... you and your children deserve better! ::HUGS::


----------

